# Black Fin Tuna????



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

heard there was a couple black fin tuna caught and a couple more seen any thruth to that?:001_huh:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, some one some where caught some one day.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

sorry i meant to say off pcola peir today is that true


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldnt be surprised. THe kayakers have been catching them on a semi regular basis all spring and they are caught from the piers from time to time. Not unheard of.


----------

